# Shaun White v Mark McMorris Commentary



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

10char


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

Sabatoa, thanks!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

No prob. I saw this on yobeat a few days ago and got a laugh out of it. :laugh:


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

"Uhh. Copy paste, thanks for coming" :laugh:

"Regular... Backside dubbys... CASUAL" :laugh:


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone got the video of Mark bashing Shaun?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> 10char


:eusa_clap: haha pretty freaking funny


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

:laugh::laugh: That was one of the best laughs I've had in the past 2 weeks since I quite smoking :thumbsup:


----------

